# What Would You Pay In Your Area?



## Lon (Sep 22, 2016)

I live by myself in a two bed two bath apartment complex for seniors age 55 or over. I got tired of dusting, vacuuming, cleaning  the bathroom etc my self and just recently hired a young Hispanic woman that came highly recommended. She charges $70 plus cleaning supplies the first time she comes and then $50 USD on each subsequent cleaning. She was at my apartment for six hours on her first visit. Holy Smokes I couldn't believe it six hours?. I paid her $100 for the very deep cleaning  (as she calls it) and the supplies that she brought and leaves at my apartment. She did a FANTASTIC job and I'll tell ya, my apartment wasn't that clean when I first moved in. She came yesterday and spent three hours and as per our agreement I paid her $50 USD. Now I happen to be a pretty neat guy and a picker upper, but this woman puts my previous cleaning job to shame. I will have her come every two weeks. She even made my bed up, but I still do my own clothes washing and drying since the units are built in.

So I am curious---------What would you pay in your part of the world for this kind of service?


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 22, 2016)

I also have an apartment similar to yours in a retirement residence. I have a cleaning lady
every other week,  I supply the cleaning supplies, etc.  I pay her $50.00 cash for 2 1/2 hours.
She does a great job on the 2 bathrooms and the kitchen.  In the kitchen she cleans microwave
oven, toaster, coffee maker, counter tops and floor.  In the other rooms she dusts, wet mops floors
and vacuums.  Well worth what I pay her.


----------



## Carla (Sep 22, 2016)

Len, that sounds very reasonable to me. I have no idea what they charge around here as I have never priced it. I do have a lawn service which is really helpful to me. I think whatever we can do to make our lives easier is well worth it, providing we can afford it!


----------



## Lon (Sep 22, 2016)

tortiecat said:


> I also have an apartment similar to yours in a retirement residence. I have a cleaning lady
> every other week,  I supply the cleaning supplies, etc.  I pay her $50.00 cash for 2 1/2 hours.
> She does a great job on the 2 bathrooms and the kitchen.  In the kitchen she cleans microwave
> oven, toaster, coffee maker, counter tops and floor.  In the other rooms she dusts, wet mops floors
> and vacuums.  Well worth what I pay her.



Thank you tortiecat-------Looks like we are very similar.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2016)

Sounds very reasonable to me.  I wish I could find someone like that around here.


----------



## charlotta (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a 3 bedrm/2bthrm hse with hardwood floors.  I pay a woman $70 every 2 weeks to clean.  She does an excellent job.  I keep things picked up, but I want my floors to be wet mopped and furniture dusted thoroughly, as I have allergies.  She dusts ceiling fans and door frames as well.  It takes her about 2 hours.  Good pay, but she waste no time.


----------

